# الماء الملكي الماء الممغنط الماء الايوني



## abue tycer (11 نوفمبر 2010)

المـــــــــاء الملكي...​​الماء الملكي مزيج من حمض النيتريك وحمض الهَيْدروكلوريك. وهو ذو أهمية بالغة في الكيمياء والتعدين، لقدرته على إذابة البلاتين والذهب. وقد أطْلِق عليه هذا الاسم لقدرته على إذابة الذهب الذي يُعْرَف أحيانًا باسم المعدن الملكي.​​ويتكوَّن المزيج من جزء واحد من حمض النيتريك المركَّز، وثلاثة أجزاء من حمض الهيدروكلوريك المركَّز. وينتج من التفاعل الكيميائي لهذه الحموض، كلوريد النيتروسيل (NOCl)، وغاز الكلور ـ وهما عاملان مؤكسدان قويان. ولكن إذابة الذهب والبلاتين تتم نسبة لوجود عاملي الأكسدة بالإضافة إلى الفائض من حمض الهيدروكلوريك.​​الماء الممغنط...​​يعتقد العلماء أن الماء الذي نشربه حاليا هو ماء ميت لاحياة فيه لكثرة التلوث الذي أحدثه الإنسان في البيئه ويضربون أمثلة علمية مخبرية على ذلك . 
أما عملية مغنطة الماء فتتم بعدة أشكال , أما بجريان الماء داخل مواسير ممغنطة ( في حالة الإستخدام الزراعي وهذا المجال واسع جدا وأحدث ثورة في عالم نماء المزرعات وطبق في السودان والإمارات وفي أندنوسيا .......) 
أو في مواسير لخزانات شرب المياه بتقنية معينه , أو في شكله البسيط للشرب بواسطة قمع مغناطيسي يوضع على كأس الشرب مباشرة ..
وسوف اشرح لكم نظريه المعالجه المغناطيسيه:
بكل بساطه إنها طريقه لإعاده استقطاب وعمل تاين للمنطقه المحيطه بالمرض
والتعديل الداخلى يتم عن طريق اننا نزيد من نسبه الاوكسيجين بالدم عن طريق شحن الجسم أو ادخال الماء الممغنط داخل الجسم
وبالتالى تستفيد الأوعيه الدمويه منه
مما يساعد على تمددها
وأيضاً زياده نسبه الاوكسيجين بها غير ان الماء الممغنط له فوائد عديده
1 كما ذكرنا زياده نسبه الاوكسيجين اللازمه للجسم
2 ضبط التمثيل الغذائى لخلايا الجسم
3 زياده نشاط الغدد الهامه فى الجسم ومن ثم زياده المناعه داخل الجسم
4 حرق الشحوم الزائده داخل الجسم
كما ذكرنا العلاج بالماء الممغنط فقط لايكفى
حيث ان تكمله النظريه يحدد طريقه جديده فى علم العلاج الطبيعى ككل فى اننا نتعامل مع الجسم كما يتعامل الترانزيستور فى الدائره الكهربيه
كان هذا شرح مبسط جداً لموضوع المعالجه المغناطيسيه
وأتمنى ان يلقى هذا الجهاز إنتشاراً واسعاً ولكن أتمنى ان يكون هناك من المختصين فى العلاج بالمغناطيسيه من يستطيع عمل جلسات وشرح للموقف بشكل اكبر .......​​مالفرق بين الماء الممغنط والماء المؤين ؟؟​​وهل الاثنين صالحين للشرب ؟؟؟​

الجواب على السؤال الأول : 
هنالك فرق بين الماء المتأين والماء الممغنط ويتلخص :

المتأين ينقسم الى ماء قلوي متأين للشرب ويحوي معادن مثل
( صوديوم- بوتاسيوم - ماغسيوم .....الخ )
وماء حمضي متأين للأستعمال الخارجي ويحوي معدن مختلفة عن الأول مثل 
( كبريت - كلور - نيترات ....الخ )
وهذا الماء يتم الحصول عليه بواسطة جهاز لتأيين الماء 
مؤلف من قسمان الأول تتم فيه عملية تنقية الماء 
وفلترته , والقسم الثاني مؤلف من قطبين كهربائيين سالب وموجب 
يمرر عليهما الماء، فتمم عملية التأيين كهربائياً 

وينقسم الماء إلى قسميـن:

ماء قلوي مأيـن، صالح للشرب 
وماء حمضي مأيـن، للإستعمال الخارجي.

وقـد أسهب أصحاب هذه الطريقة في فوائد الماء للصحة العامـة سواء الإستعمال الخارجي أو الدّاخلي
ولم يدعـوا مرضاً خارجياً أو داخلياً إلا ذكروا له فائدة في استعمال هذا الماء 

أما الماء الممغنط فهو سهل التحضير :


فيـما يتعلق بماء الشرب نحصل عليه بصب الماء داخل قمع مغناطيسي 
بداخله قطبي مغناطيس ( سالب _ موجـب )
صب الماء يكون إلى كأس الشرب مباشرة..

أما فيمـا يتعلق بممعنطة مياه المنازل، تبدأ المغنطة من المواسير 
التي تصب في الخزان العلوي للمنزل 
ثم من فتحة الخروج وإلى كافة صنابير المياة في المنزل​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي العزيز أبو تيسير على هذا الموضوع المميز وننتظر الجديد من مواضيعك ....


----------



## jassim78 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 نوفمبر 2010)

يسلموااااااااااااا


----------



## الجعفرى (21 نوفمبر 2010)

غريب موضوع المغنطة 
اعندك اخى الكريم تصميمات لاى جهاز ممكن العمل بة فى المنازل؟


----------



## ج.ناردين (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً على الإفادة القيمة
دمت بخير


----------



## hassanaki (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmed al aly (8 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
قد استفدت بهذا الموضوع 
كم ينقصنا نحن العرب من الكثير من المعلومات لنغير ثقافتنا


----------



## journalist (20 ديسمبر 2010)

بعد التحية :
شكرا على الإفادة بهذا الموضوع 
إذا فيه إمكانية ممكن نتحصل علي معلومات بتوسع أكثر في هذا الموضوع(الماء الممغنط),شكرا


----------



## abue tycer (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*معلومات اضافية*

*كيفية تحضير الماء الممغنط**

•• تتم مغنطة الماء بتسليط مجال مغناطيسي شدته معلومة على الماء لمدة زمنية معينة بواسطة الأقطاب المغناطيسية الطبيعية او المصنعة او بواسطة المجالات المغناطيسية المتولدة من التيارات الكهربائية، بحيث يكفي لمغنطة الماء.

**•• العوامل التي تعتمد عليها درجة التمغنط هي**

* كمية السائل المعد للممغنطة
* قوة المغناطيس المستخدم
* مدة التماس بين الماء والمغناطيس*

*ولتحضير الماء الممغنط**

1- يؤخذ مغناطيس من النوع الدائري المسطح، بقطر 7 إلى15 سم، أملأ زجاجة بماء الشرب الاعتيادي (ويفضل استعمال ماء الينابيع والعيون أو ماء الحنفية بعد أن غليه وتبرده) توضع الزجاجة على المغناطيسي، وتغطى الزجاجة بمغناطيس أخر، يترك الماء طول الليل (10 إلى 12 ساعة) عندها تحصل على الماء الممغنط المطلوب، او من خلال ربط قطع مغناطيسية حول قدح فيه ماء لنفس المدة.

2- يمرر الماء عبر أنبوبة مطاطية، ثم يوضع ملف حول الأنبوبة وتتم تشغيل الملف، فيؤدي ذلك إلى مغنطة الماء، وهذه الطريقة من المغنطة تستخدم لمغنطة ماء الري.

3- يتم مغنطة الماء من خلال خزان ومضخة وجهاز مغنطة، وهنا يتم مغنطة الماء لأكثر من مرة.

4- يستخدم حاليا أجهزة وأدوات خاصة بالمغنطة، يمرر الماء من خلالها فتمغنط المياه.

**أنواع الماء الممغنط**

•• للماء الممغنط ثلاث أنواع لكل منها استخداماته المختلفة والتي تتوقف على طريقة الترسيب الداخلي للماء نتيجة لتسليط مجالات مغناطيسية مختلفة وأيضا" على كمية الطاقة المكتسبة من هذا الترسيب الجديد مما يعطي فرقا" واضحا" في الخواص الفيزيائية للأنواع الثلاثة هي:

1. الماء الممغنط شمال القطب
2. الماء الممغنط جنوبي القطب
3. الماء الممغنط ثنائي القطب

والأكثر شيوعا" في الاستخدام هو الماء الممغنط ثنائي القطب نظرا" لتأثيره المتعادل*


----------



## abue tycer (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*الماء الممغنط والصحة العامة*

*الماء الممغنط والصحة العامة**

•• يقدر عدد مستخدمي هذه القطع المغناطيسية من اجل الصحة العامة في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية بـ 65٪ بين الرياضيين و14٪ بين عامة الناس وتجاوزت المبيعات السنوية للملصقات الممغنطة 150 مليون دولار

•• منحت جائزة نوبل في الكيمياء عام 2003 للدكتور (**David Wheeler**) عن بحوثه في تجهيز الماء عبر الغشاء الخلوي تحت تأثير الحقولِ المغناطيسية

• لقد تجاوز هذا العالم في تجاربه التي أجراها مع عدد من زملائة محيط الطبيعة عندما أخضع زوجته في حملها الثالث لتجربة كانت ثمرتها أول طفلة مغناطيسية في العالم لها ذكاء خارق

•• للماء الممغنط قدرة على تذويب الأملاح وتفتيت كتلتها في زمن قياسي مقارنة مع الماء العادي. مما يمكن مستخدميه من تنظيف الكلى من ترسب الأملاح فيها وبالتالي علاج حصاوي الكلى ذات التكوين الملحي

•• المساعدة في علاج حموضة المعدة ومشاكل ضغط الدم.

•• تنظيف الشرايين من ترسب الأملاح والكولسترول، مما يسهل انسيابية الدم خلال الشرايين، وبالتالي قلة المقاومة التي تجدها عضلة القلب في عملية ضخ الدم وتسهيل عمله.

•• بالنسبة للعظام المكسورة فإن المجال المغناطيسي يسرع بعملية الالتئام بواسطة زيادة هجرة أيونات الكالسيوم للجزء المكسور ومساعدته على الالتئام، وفي حالات التهابات المفاصل المؤلمة يساعد على سحب أيونات الكالسيوم من المفصل.

•• المياه الممغنطة ترفع كفاءة الخلايا المناعية للجسم.

•• يساعد الماء الممغنط في التخلص من الإمساك المزمن

•• يفتح الشهية وينظم الأداء الوظيفي للصفراء.

•• إن تناول كوب من الماء الممغنط يومياً ينشط الجسم ويمنحه حيوية فائقة*
*الماء الممغنط في الزراعة**

تطبيق الطاقة المغناطيسية في الزراعة ستسمح لكم بالحصول على النتائج التالية:
ـ التوفير في كمية البذور اللازمة للبذر بحوالي 50%
ـ اختصار مرحلة النمو للنبات بحوالي 15 ـ 20 يوم
ـ تقليل من أمراض النبات بحوالي 60 إلى 70%
ـ يزداد المحصول بحوالي 40% (الحبوب، أشجار الفاكهة، البطيخ)
ـ توفير حوالي 30% من الماء المستعمل ـ باستعمال الماء الممغنط تغسل الأملاح
ـ ومعد هذا المقال أجرى عدة تجارب ناجحة حول استخدام الماء الممغنط على نمو النباتات ومنها النباتات الطبية وكانت النتائج جيدة ومشجعة في الحاصل والإنتاجية.

وعلى الصعيد الزراعي يجري كاتب المقال بحوث حول علاقة الماء الممغنط بالمواد الفعالة في النباتات الطبية في أول طرح علمي ترابطي لهذا الموضوع، نشر منه بحثين على مستوى العالم

**فوائد أخرى**

•• وجد أيضاً أن المياه التي لها رائحة الكبريت تفقد هذه الرائحة بعد معالجتها بأجهزة مغناطيسية، وكذلك الأمر مع رائحة الكلور التي تنخفض إلى حد كبير بعد معالجة المياه مغناطيسياً، وفي الصين يقوم البعض بغلي الماء داخل أواني بها قطعة من المغناطيس.

•• وبالنسبة للبكتريا والطحالب فهم يمتصون غذاءهم عبر جدار الخلية نفسه ويمتصون مياه كثيرة من خلاله ولكن لا يصلهم أي من الأملاح المعدنية والتي تستطيع اختراق جدار الخلية وعلى هذا فإن الماء الممغنط يساعد على قتل البكتريا والطحالب، وفي هذا الصدد يمكن استخدام المياه الممغنطة مع حمامات السباحة فإذا كانت مياه الحوض ممغنطة يمكن استخدام نصف كمية الكلور المستخدمة عادة لتطهير المياه، وحتى بدون الكلور لا يمكن للفطريات والطحالب أن تنمو داخل الحوض، وذلك لمدة قدرها 36 ساعة، وهذا يعتبر شيء طبيعي بالنسبة لفاعلية المياه الممغنطة،

•• للمياه الممغنطة قدرة على زيادة قوة المنظفات الصناعية والمذيبات بدرجة تجعل من الممكن استخدام ثلث أو ربع الكمية المستخدمة عادة من هذا المنظف.*​


----------



## abozeeyad (31 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي مجهود رائع غفر الله لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين.
وياريت تكتب بتوسع فى هذا الموضوع الهام وتشرح بالتفصيل كيف يمكن مغنططة الماء بالمنزل لانى رايت شرحك للموضوع ولكنه غير كافى بالنسبة لى للاستفادة بهذه المعلومة الهامة والمفيدة فهل يكفى وضع قرص المغناطيس باعلى واسفل محتوى الماء بدون ان يمس الماء ام يجب ان يمس الماء وهل يجب ان يكون حجم محتوى الماء مغطى بالكامل ام يكفى وضع المغناطيس عليه دون كل حجم محتوى الماء ولك جزيل الشكر والاحترام والى الامام دائما.


----------



## passlo4 (3 يناير 2011)

موضوع جميل وقيم


----------



## abue tycer (5 يناير 2011)

*جهاز الماء الممغنط*


----------



## abue tycer (5 يناير 2011)

*طريقة بسيطة لاعداد الماء الممغنط منزليا*

*Preparing Magnetized Water:* 
The method is extremely simple. Requirements are: 
(1) Tightly closable glass bottle, glass jug, or, glass tumbler, with a capacity as per your requirements.
(2) A strong North Pole magnet, roughly about 1500 to 2500 gauss capacity
(3) A strong South Pole magnet about 1500 to 2500 gauss capacity
(4) Boiled and cooled potable water as required. (Normal tap water is ok but boiled and cooled water is good). 





​ 
Keep the magnets on an even surface. Place the bottles (jugs, tumblers), as the case may be, on the magnets as shown in the illustration. Leave the arrangement undisturbed for about 12 hours. During this time magnetic field penetrates through the glass into the water, which absorbs the magnetic effects. Such magnetized water can be kept for at least 3 to 4 days without any letup in its therapeutic values.


----------



## magdy2006 (18 يوليو 2011)

اخى ابوتيسير زكرت فى الشرح القيم من انسان قيم بالفعل ان تتم عملية المغنطه للماء بالمجال المغنطيسى الكهربائى فما شدة المجال المطلوب ووقته بالزمن وان تكرمتك ممكن رسم توضحيى للعملية من قطر الانبوب وعلية وشيحة الملف المتنج للمجال


----------



## abue tycer (21 يوليو 2011)

*طريقة مغنطة الماء فى المنزل *​​​*1**- ضع إناء الماء فوق قطة مغناطيس .**
**2- غلف المغناطيس بشمع طبيعي وضعه داخل **
**الإناء .**
**3- ضع على أنبوب الماء عدة قطع مغناطيس **
**متقابلتين .*​​​*ماهي الخواص التى تتغير في الماء بعد مغنطته؟**
**و كيف يمكن التأكد من ذلك ؟ **
**و هل هنالك فرق نشعر به عند شربنا للماء الممغنط ؟*​​​** هنالك أكثر من 14 خاصية تتغير في الماء بعد **
**مروره من خلال المجال المغناطيسي **
**و منها : خاصية التوصيل الكهربائي ...زيادة نسبة **
**الأوكسجين المذاب في الماء ...زيادة القدرة على **
**تذويب الأملاح و الأحماض التبلر، التبلمر، التوتر **
**السطحي ، التغيير في سرعة التفاعلات الكيميائية...**
**خاصية التبخر ،التبلل ، الليونة ، الخواص **
**البصرية ...قياس العزل الكهربائي... زيادة **
**النفوذية ......الكثير الكثير الخ.*​​​** توجد الآن أجهزة متطورة تستطيع قياس قوة **
**المغناطيسية للسوائل بما فيها الماء ...و تستطيع هذه **
**الأجهزة تصوير شكل الماء بعد مغنطته بواسطة **
**التصوير الكهربائي عالي الجهد **
**"**High voltage Photography**".**
**و تستطيع هذه الصور أن تظهر الفرق الواضح في **
**شكل الماء و السوائل قبل و بعد مغنطتها.**
**ولكننا لسنا بصددها ,,,,لاننا سنمغط مياهنا **
**بايدينا ,,,, فلنكتشف الفرق بانفسنا .....**
**** ما نشعر به من فرق عند مغنطة الماء هو أن **
**معظم الناس بشعرون بأن الماء صار أخف طعما عند **
**ربه ...و يمكن أن يلاحظ تغيير في لون الماء أحيانا.**
**أما إن كان الماء عسر ( مالح ) فان الفرق يكون **
**واضحا...و لكن بشرط أن يتم شرب الماء الممغنط **
**أولا ثم بعد ذلك شرب الماء العادي ( الغير ممغنط ) **
**أو العصير الممغنط ثم بعد ذلك شرب العصير العادي**
**- لضمان أن تكون مستقبلات التذوق مكشوفة على **
**سطح اللسان حتى يتسنى ملاحظة الفرق الواضح في **
**الطعم .*​


----------



## abue tycer (21 يوليو 2011)

تجربة لمعرفة الفرق بين الماء الممغنط والماء العادي


أ. تجربة ملح الطعام 
1. قم بصب ماء عادي (غير ممغنط) في كوب 
صغير
2. و من نفس المصدر قم بمغنطة نفس الكمية من 
الماء 3
. قم بصب كمية متساوية من ملح الطعام في نفس 
الوقت في الكوبين و بنفس السرعة​​​نلاحظ التالي:
أ. شكل ترسب ملح الطعام في قعر الكوب الممغنط 
يختلف عن شكل ترسبه في كوب الماء العادي.
ب. إذا قمت بصب كميات إضافية من ملح الطعام في 
الكوبيين تلاحظ أن الماء الممغنط لديه القدرة على 
تذويب كميات أكبر من ملح الطعام بمقارنة الماء 
العادي
ج. تجربة العصير القوي المذاق (البيبسي كولا):
اذا قمت بشرب أي عصير ممغنط أولا ثم بعد ذلك قمت 
بشرب عصير غير ممغنط تلاحظ أن هنالك فرق واضح 
في الطعم.
يظل الماء محتفظا بقوته المغناطيسية لفترة 12 
ساعة ثم يبدأ في التناقص التدريجي البطيء ...و إن 
كانت هنالك بعض الخواص في الماء تظل لفترة طويلة 
فيه دون تغيير يذكر ....تمتد لأيام و حتى لأشهر بعد 
مرور الماء من خلال المجال المغناطيسي.​


----------



## abue tycer (21 يوليو 2011)

*الخواص المغناطيسية لماء زمزم*

الخواص المغناطيسية لماء زمزم

​يمتلك ماء زمزم خواصا مغناطيسية عاليه ومناسبة 
تماما لاجسامنا ...و يعزى ذلك إلى أن بئر زمزم يقع 
في مدينة مكة المكرمة و التى تقع ضمن جبال مركز 
الارض ويبدو ان الرواسب المغناطيسية في طبقات 
تعمل على مغنطقة مجرى المياه التى تمر ببئر 
زمزم...و يتأثر ماء زمزم بهذه الظاهرة المغناطيسية 
الموجودة في منطقة مكة ...مما يجعلها تكتسب القوة 
المغناطيسية بتأثير المكان الذي توجد فيه (هذا ما 
يطلق عليه العلماء ذاكرة الماء ، و التى تجرى حولها 
الآن الكثير من الأبحاث الفريدة من نوعها في الآونة 
الأخيرة ). وحديث الرسول الاكرم محمد صل الله 
عليه واله وسلم يؤكد ذلك حيث قال صلى الله عليه 
واله وسلم ( زمزم لما شربة له ) صدق رسولنا 
الكريم ​ 
هذا دليل على ان ماء زمزم يمتلك خاصية 
المغنطة هذه.​


فهو بالفعل شفاء للناس​


----------



## المقدسي2011 (21 يوليو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك 
قد استفدت بهذا الموضوع 
كم ينقصنا نحن العرب من الكثير من المعلومات لنغير ثقافتنا *


----------



## magdy2006 (21 يوليو 2011)

اخى فى الله لوسمحت اريد طريقة حساب المجال كهربيا يعنى ورسم تصورى للمغنطة مياة جارية والحسبات الكهربيةللملف المولد للمجال


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (26 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## belal7 (28 أغسطس 2011)

أخي أبو تيسير جزاك الله خير على هذا الشرح 
لكن انا قريت ان هذا الموضوع يعتبر أسلوب من أساليب النصب والإحتيال لبيع أدوات تمغنط الماء ويدعون ان هذا الماء له إمكانيات عجيبة في العلاج والصحة واطالة العمر لكن الى الأن لم يحصل احد على إثبات علمي بهذا الخصوص .


----------



## م باسل وردان (28 أغسطس 2011)

بصراحة معلومات اكتر من رائعة
بارك الله فيك والله يجزاك الخير 
هي تالت مرة عمبقراهن
مشكووووووووووور


----------



## سعد نوفل (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## normane-116 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*لا اله الا الله محمدا رسول الله*


----------



## jak88 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خييييرااااا


----------



## belal7 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الماء الممغنط مفيد للري وللأجهزة لانه يفكك الكالسيت الى أرجنيت وهذا يقلل من تكون الترسبات في الأنابيب والمواسير 

البحث المرفق يأكد ما قلتة وليس له اي تأثير على عمر الإنسان او الذكاء الخ


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------

